# TCAC 'Artificial Only' Tournament



## propdinger (May 27, 2004)

Come one come all. The Texas City Anglers Club is having an 'Artificial Only' fishing tournament January 13, 2007 open to the public. Let's all enjoy a day of fishing.
Below are the particulars:


*Date*: January 13, 2007
*Place*: Fat Boys
*Time*: 5:30am to 4pm, weigh-in at 4pm (must be in line at 4pm to weigh-in)
*Entry Fee*: $50 per person

All Entries must be received before starting time. Contact Tim @713-301-2833


Rod and Reel only
Artificial Only
TPWD rules apply
_100% Payout_: 1st Place - 50%, 2nd Place - 30%, 3rd Place - 20%. *Heavy Stringer only*


Heavy Stringer may consist of a combination of the following:
Speckled Sea Trout: TP&W limit of 10
Redfish: TP&W limit of 3 slot (20" to 28") Redfish; no Bull Reds allowed.
Flounder: TP&W limit of 10


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

Are we able to pay the day of the tournament prior to start time?


----------



## propdinger (May 27, 2004)

*Payment*

Yes sir. Payment can be made right up till starting time, on the boat ramp even.


----------



## propdinger (May 27, 2004)

*Answers to some questions*

We've had a question or two regarding payment options, I hope I can answer them to everyones satisfaction. We talked the subject through and decided in order to work with everyone and ensure there is no isue at weigh in with the prize money, that we would have to have a cut off time for payment forms outside of cash. So with that said:

Payment for registration will need to be received by Wednesday January 10, 2007.
Cash Payments for registration will also be accepted the morning of the tournament until starting time, 5:30 am.
There will be no postponement of the tournament. 
 Disclaimer: All persons fishing the tournament will be responsible for their own actions and the results of those actions. The Texas City Anglers Club is not responsible for nor will it be held liable for any damages to person or personal property during this event. You enter at your own risk.


----------



## propdinger (May 27, 2004)

*Where to send Payment?*

Oh and one more important thing. Payments can be sent to Texas City Anglers Club, PO BOX 721, Houston Texas 77563 or you can contact and get with Tim with the above phone number.


----------



## layguna (Jul 1, 2004)

Can you leave from any ramp? Or does it start from Fat Boys?


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Is this an individual or team deal as far as weigh-in? If you have two people on the boat can you pool fish? 
Can you leave from another launch and weigh in by car?


----------



## jlandry (Oct 30, 2006)

*Fyi*

You Can Leave Out Of Any Ramp,at 5:30 Am Honor System, It Is An Individual Tourn. Responsible For Keeping Your Fish Seperate From Your Partners Cannot Pool Fish Honor System,trout, Flounder ,redfish Limiits Per Person Only Can Be Weighed In,be In Weigh-in Line By 4:00 P.m. That Day (no Late Show Ups Excepted)
Checks Need To Be Recieved By Wednesday Of Neet Week. Cash Payments Only Will Be Taken In After That Date.we Would Like For Everybody To Lauch At Fat Boys If Possible. But We Know Some Of You Fish Elsewhere In The Bay System. Must Be Paid In Full Before 5:30 Am
Saturday Of The Tourn. Start Time


----------



## propdinger (May 27, 2004)

*Thanks Mr. Landry*

Been having computer problems lately, Thanks for the help.


----------

